# Latest Theoretical work by Dwave Systems shows progress in solving NP-Hard problems



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Latest Theoretical work by Dwave Systems shows progress to solutions of NP-Hard problems and causes one critic of their quantum computer work to partially recant.

-- Tom


----------

